# Scotland Premier League 12-17 May



## A_Skywalker (May 11, 2009)

12 May 17:45 Aberdeen v Hearts 2.37 3.25 3.00   
12 May 17:45 Celtic v Dundee Utd 1.30 5.25 10.00  
13 May 17:45 Hamilton v Falkirk 2.20 3.30 3.25 
13 May 17:45 Hibernian v Rangers 6.50 3.80 1.53  
13 May 17:45 Kilmarnock v St Mirren 2.10 3.40 3.40 
13 May 17:45 Motherwell v Inverness CT 2.10 3.40 3.40  
16 May 10:30 Rangers v Aberdeen 1.28 5.00 9.00  
16 May 13:00 Falkirk v St Mirren 2.10 3.30 3.20  
16 May 13:00 Hamilton v Motherwell 2.37 3.25 2.70     
16 May 13:00 Hearts v Dundee Utd 2.00 3.30 3.40 + 
16 May 13:00 Kilmarnock v Inverness CT 2.10 3.30 3.20   
17 May 11:00 Hibernian v Celtic 6.50 4.00 1.44


----------



## gazownsu (May 16, 2009)

Scottish football is shite


----------

